# General Discussion > Opinions >  If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you go ?

## Maciamo

Imagine that you are fed up with your life where you live at the moment and need change. Or that you have won the lottery and can afford to live in the place of your dreams. Or that some unfortunate events force you to leave your place of residence. Or any other reason that would make you want to move.

The world is yours, you do not have to worry about visas, job or money. Where would you choose to live ? Which continent, which country, which city ?

----------


## Kinsao

Hmmm, that's really hard, because I haven't been to many places.  :Sad:  At least, not to live for anywhere near long enough to be able to tell whether I'd like to live there near-permanently. I mean, going on holiday is obviously a lot different from being 'stuck' somewhere for ever, and I'm sure many places that seem really idyllic would certainly have their down-sides! 

I'd probably end up settling in the highlands of Scotland. :P (Although only if my lottery money would run to a private helicopter, so I could still have a social life up and down the UK!  :Giggle:  ) 

Before settling down permanently in my gothic mansion on the edge of an isolated loch, though, I'd like to pay extended visits to France, Italy, Switzerland, Hungary, Latvia, Arizona and Sri Lanka.  :Smiling:

----------


## Elizabeth van Kampen

I am far too old now, but if I could do it all over again, I would really love to live in France. Normandy has stolen my heart.

----------


## Alma

> Imagine that you are fed up with your life where you live at the moment and need change.


 :Sad:  unfortunately I do not need to imagine that. it is actually just a couple of my dearest people that holding me here and making my leaving soon extremely hard.  :Sad:  
i am actually moving to japan in couple of months, for few years.

anyway, I would love to live anywhere in Europe. UK, Italy, France, Austria...oh and Spain of course... and not just big cities... everywhere... eh

----------


## Ma Cherie

> Imagine that you are fed up with your life where you live at the moment and need change. Or that you have won the lottery and can afford to live in the place of your dreams. Or that some unfortunate events force you to leave your place of residence. Or any other reason that would make you want to move.
> 
> The world is yours, you do not have to worry about visas, job or money. Where would you choose to live ? Which continent, which country, which city ?


If I were fed up with life in Kansas City I would move in a heartbeat if I won the lottery. There's no upward mobility in KC, and I know that when I finish graduate school I'm leaving KC to find another job elsewhere.

I would love to live in several parts of Europe, like Venice, Italy and Nice, France. Maybe somewhere in the Netherlands. I would love to live in London because it's a very diverse city. If I could live in Asia, I would move to Hong Kong or a city in Japan, probably Osaka. I would even enjoy living in the United Arab Emirates, Dubai in particular. There's a lot of places I would choose to live.

----------


## Supernova

> I would love to live in several parts of Europe, like Venice, Italy and Nice, France. Maybe somewhere in the Netherlands. I would love to live in London because it's a very diverse city. If I could live in Asia, I would move to Hong Kong or a city in Japan, probably Osaka. I would even enjoy living in the United Arab Emirates, Dubai in particular. There's a lot of places I would choose to live.



Totally agree!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Chris

Same country (England) - but more rural.

----------


## Atzerrian

I would return home to Spain. I would also consider the Azores Islands, Iceland, Ireland, Southwest France, or Norway.

Other attractive places include the American Pacific Northwest (Canadian Southwest) and Santa Catarina in Brazil.

----------


## ^ lynx ^

Certainly you wouldn't go back to Mexico.

----------


## solarmkd

*Buy a house, Villa, flat, studio or apartments and get residence permit in Macedonia, Europe
Make business in Macedonia and get over 650milion potential European clients.
We can offer also Commercial properties for sale or rent for you business.
Macedonia, beautiful country in Europe, Skopje capitol city, Ohrid - oldest city in Europe with 365 churches and Fortress, Museums, Cafe bars and Restaurants (with Macedonian traditional and International food), Natural parks and Ski Resorts lot of activities, lake summer resorts, Mountain tourism, Rural tourism, Horse riding, Hiking, Rock climbing, Paragliding, Mountain biking, Football, Basket ball, Tennis, Monasteries, Hunting, Culinary, Eco tourism, Kayak and rafting, Speleological tour in deepest underwater cave in The World, Skiing, Boarding, Lake Tourism, Swimming, Wine Tourism, SPA Tourism, Cultural tourism, Museums, Antic cities, Fortresses, Beer Festivals, Religious tourism, Mountaineering, Mountain biking, Horseback Riding, fishing, Han gliding /Paragliding, Walking.

Buy a house, studio or apartments and get residency in Macedonia, Europe
Welcome to live in Macedonia, country with lowest living costs in Europe.
Sun country with 2,400sunny hours per year and low living costs Paradise.
We can offer all type of Villas, Town Houses, Studios and Apartments in Macedonia.
For more information's please contact us;*

----------


## keyoghettson

I live in the Skåneland (aka Scania). Skåneland consist of the four provinces Skåne, Halland, Blekinge and Bornholm. Skåne, Halland and Blekinge belong to Sweden. Bornholm belongs to Denmark. We want to have our own nation. We are not Swedes or Danes. I don't want to live in Skåneland because we don't have our own nation. There are many wonderful places around the world. I will probably move to the US in the future.

----------


## Rastko Pocesta

1. Amsterdam, The Netherlands
2. The Hague, The Netherlands
3. London (City of Westminster), United Kingdom
4. Inverness, United Kingdom
5. Aberdeen, United Kingdom
6. Edinburgh, United Kingdom
7. Glasgow, United Kingdom
8. Reykjavik, Iceland
9. Vienna, Austria
10. Prague, Czech Republic
11. Montpelier, Vermont, United States
12. Geneva, Switzerland

----------


## MaryLane

If i could live anywhere in world maybe I choose to live in South America. Well maybe Brazil.. Facts about Brazil they have the best destinations in the world RIO, they amazing beaches, and they have great carnivals... Plus they have the world’s best and most delicious coffee.

----------


## Nugget

Scotland. Probably Glasgow.

----------


## edao

> Scotland. Probably Glasgow.


Great choice! :Good Job:  Once you've been I'd recommend, Bagdad, Tehran, Monrovia, Pyongyang and than maybe the depths of hell itself. :Grin:

----------


## hope

I would like to live on the Isle of Lewis, Scotland. That was the main reason I began learning Gáidhlig. 
One down point is I have a low body temperature and Lewis is even colder than N.Ireland but I still like the thought of it nonetheless.

----------


## Nugget

> Great choice! Once you've been I'd recommend, Bagdad, Tehran, Monrovia, Pyongyang and than maybe the depths of hell itself.


Tee hee hee. When I received the e-mail with your message, before logging in, I knew you would be a Scot! Been there a number of times. Love your country. On my way back in May. I'm heading straight to Hell, Jr...ooppss, I mean Glasgow. A'll pit up a wird for ye luv!  :Laughing:

----------


## Barrister

Colorado, United States of America.

Somewhere in the mountains.

----------


## Grubbe

I think I would have gone to some other place in Europe, perhaps to a small village in Italy or France, where it is not so freezing cold in winter.  :Smile:

----------


## LeBrok

> I think I would have gone to some other place in Europe, perhaps to a small village in Italy or France, where it is not so freezing cold in winter.


I'm with ya!

----------


## errantbit

Some quiet place far from civilization but developed enough to provide me an easy access to some basic commodities.

----------


## Jackson

Maybe Iceland, somewhere in rural England (perhaps the Welsh marches or somewhere in East Anglia or the south-west), or just somewhere rural in the British Isles in general. Failing all of those i might give Canada a go.

----------


## Twilight

There is something attractive to me about England, plus I have 2nd cousins in London so I wouldn't be alone. :)

----------


## individual1st

Barcelona
1-Mediterranean city
2-Perfect architecture
3-Great foods
4-FC Barcelona
5-Cultural events

----------


## apie3000

Brazil, in the Amazon Rain forest.

----------


## Mich Glitch

I've answered the question 25 yrs ago and moved. Montreal, Canada.

----------


## [email protected]

I live in San Diego, California, which is pretty fine, so you'd need an atom bomb to pry me out of here. If, however, I had to pick a spot outside the U.S., it would be Switzerland. A beautiful country and one which is not on the front line of politics, which these days bores/scares me.

What's interesting to me is that I have neighbors who are Germans. They've lived in Germany, Austria and Switzerland, all places in which the dad worked for a major multi-national. Their move here was job-related, but when he got assigned back to Europe, the rest of the family stayed here where the children went to school/university and eventually married. So they made their decision, though I don't know why. It can't just be the cold winters, can it?

----------


## Angela

> I live in San Diego, California, which is pretty fine, so you'd need an atom bomb to pry me out of here. If, however, I had to pick a spot outside the U.S., it would be Switzerland. A beautiful country and one which is not on the front line of politics, which these days bores/scares me.
> 
> What's interesting to me is that I have neighbors who are Germans. They've lived in Germany, Austria and Switzerland, all places in which the dad worked for a major multi-national. Their move here was job-related, but when he got assigned back to Europe, the rest of the family stayed here where the children went to school/university and eventually married. So they made their decision, though I don't know why. It can't just be the cold winters, can it?


If the children spent their formative years here and had most of their education here I can understand it. Otherwise, not really.

----------


## bigsnake49

1. San Diego-La Jolla area
2. Barcelona
3. Santa Clara, California
4. Austin, TX

----------


## Angela

> 1. San Diego-La Jolla area
> 2. Barcelona
> 3. Santa Clara, California
> 4. Austin, TX


Good choices all, imo, except for Austin. I would literally die if I had to live through a Texas summer; heck it's more like six months a year. I swear, I think it's worse than Florida, which in other ways is a great place to live if you pick the right spot.

----------


## [email protected]

Spent a few days in San Antonio, near Austin. Loved the river walk, but like Angela says, the summer is a killer and I lived most of my youth in Phoenix so I know heat (or course I wouldn't go back to live there either).

----------


## Farstar

The question of the OP needs refinements. The first question is: what is your culture of origin? What is your age and working status?

A second point is that climate matters a lot. Climate does not change (much). Instead, job prospects ... it depends. Of course, mutatis mutandis it is better to be in a rich city. But maybe you can be also well off in another, less wealthy place.

I live in Barcelona and I like it a lot.

California would also be a great place to live for me, I am sure.

I have lived in colder places, and I felt miserable about it. Instead, hot can be uncomfortable sometimes, but I prefer it a lot more than cold. But others are the opposite.

----------


## José Mª

I've been recently looking for "remote" places and I think knowing you're there would definitely make some effect on my and I find them quite interesting, even though at first you may think there's not much to do. I still think they're curious. I'd say Puerto Williams (Chile) and Kliuchí/_Ключи_ ​(Russia, Kamchatka Peninsula).

----------


## Carlos

There would be at least two places, one where it rained a lot or at least two or three days in a row, I imagine a more bucolic location and a large capital with a lot of movement, people and offers. Therefore a place where it rained near a large city or capital.


In x time my interests would have changed and I would look for another combination although always with a big city nearby

----------


## bigsnake49

> Spent a few days in San Antonio, near Austin. Loved the river walk, but like Angela says, the summer is a killer and I lived most of my youth in Phoenix so I know heat (or course I wouldn't go back to live there either).


San Antonio and Austin have a different climate. I know they're only 78 miles apart but it just felt different. I spend 2.5 years in Austin and although it gets hot, it is tolerable. San Antonio on the other hand...a lot more humid. Orlando...yikes. One thing about Florida it rains in the afternoon in the summer and it cools down.

----------


## blevins13

> San Antonio and Austin have a different climate. I know they're only 78 miles apart but it just felt different. I spend 2.5 years in Austin and although it gets hot, it is tolerable. San Antonio on the other hand...a lot more humid. Orlando...yikes. One thing about Florida it rains in the afternoon in the summer and it cools down.


What were you doing in Austin? If you can tell?


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## bigsnake49

> What were you doing in Austin? If you can tell?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum


I am a consultant to electric utilities and I was helping ERCOT, the Texas regional ISO specify, document and test their new market management system and help integrated it to the rest of their systems. BTW, I have lived in the US since 73, if it's not clear.

----------


## Crank

Not sure, either in my homeland or same country as now

----------


## Maciamo

I have spent a lot of time analysing and comparing all possible indicators between countries. Based on the quality of life, well being, freedom, housing, healthcare, crime rate, pollution, education, and so on, countries that typically come on top are: Switzerland, Austria, Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Iceland, the Netherlands, New Zealand, Australia and Canada. 

Considering that over 90% of Scandinavian people are fluent in English, language would not be an issue. I would have no problem in Switzerland either. 

Taking the climate into account, I would reject Iceland, Norway, Sweden and Canada. Australia is generally too hot, although Melbourne and Tasmania would be tolerable. 

The main drawback with Australia and New Zealand is that they are so far away from everywhere else. That's not convenient for someone like me who likes to travel. The distance would be felt for consumer products too. I would also miss the wide range of European food products that are available in supermarkets here. Imported products may be available in a few select shops in big cities (as I found they were in Tokyo), but would be several times more expensive and would require to go to these luxury food shops. I have lived in Australia and really didn't appreciate the presence of giant spiders everywhere. 

This leaves Denmark, the Netherlands, Austria, Switzerland and New Zealand. I have been to these countries except NZ, and I did not find life to be very different from Belgium. Belgium and the Netherlands are very similar. Belgium ranks lower in some indicators because some industrial cities with higher unemployment and poverty (Charleroi, Mons, Liège) bring the average down. Even so, Belgians enjoy the largest houses in Europe along with the Swiss and Norwegians, but with a higher ratio of house-to-apartments and higher home ownership than Switzerland. The weather and the food are better than in Scandinavia. Belgium has a more beautiful scenery than Denmark or the Netherlands, which are completely flat and boring. When all factors are taken into account, I feel that only Switzerland and Austria can rival with the better parts of Belgium.

I don't think I would ever choose to live in the USA for a number of reasons. Top on the list are the high crime rate (especially homicides), guns, too many religious fanatics, religion pervading most aspects of society and politics, the highly confrontational culture, the blatant gap between the have's and have not's... If I really had to live in the US, I guess I would choose somewhere in New York/New England (although it gets as cold as in Scandinavia in winter) or a good area around San Francisco (e.g. Berkeley, Santa Clara) or southern California (I hear Orange County is nice). Despite the great climate, California has shortcomings of its own too, like wildfires and earthquakes.

----------


## Archetype0ne

> I have spent a lot of time analysing and comparing all possible indicators between countries. Based on the quality of life, well being, freedom, housing, healthcare, crime rate, pollution, education, and so on, countries that typically come on top are: Switzerland, Austria, Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Iceland, the Netherlands, New Zealand, Australia and Canada. 
> 
> Considering that over 90% of Scandinavian people are fluent in English, language would not be an issue. I would have no problem in Switzerland either. 
> 
> Taking the climate into account, I would reject Iceland, Norway, Sweden and Canada. Australia is generally too hot, although Melbourne and Tasmania would be tolerable. 
> 
> The main drawback with Australia and New Zealand is that they are so far away from everywhere else. That's not convenient for someone like me who likes to travel. The distance would be felt for consumer products too. I would also miss the wide range of European food products that are available in supermarkets here. Imported products may be available in a few select shops in big cities (as I found they were in Tokyo), but would be several times more expensive and would require to go to these luxury food shops. I have lived in Australia and really didn't appreciate the presence of giant spiders everywhere. 
> 
> This leaves Denmark, the Netherlands, Austria, Switzerland and New Zealand. I have been to these countries except NZ, and I did not find life to be very different from Belgium. Belgium and the Netherlands are very similar. Belgium ranks lower in some indicators because some industrial cities with higher unemployment and poverty (Charleroi, Mons, Liège) bring the average down. Even so, Belgians enjoy the largest houses in Europe along with the Swiss and Norwegians, but with a higher ratio of house-to-apartments and higher home ownership than Switzerland. The weather and the food are better than in Scandinavia. Belgium has a more beautiful scenery than Denmark or the Netherlands, which are completely flat and boring. When all factors are taken into account, I feel that only Switzerland and Austria can rival with the better parts of Belgium.
> ...


Very concise and interesting point of view Maciamo.
I would say I agree with 99% of what you said (but you already know that :) ). The 1% probably being nuance.

I am surprised you did not mention Japan. 
Japan was on my mind. And despite adoring their values and culture, I personally did not mention it in my desired destinations, because I doubt I would fit in/ enjoy fitting in within the culture. (Very traditional/ hierarchical/ strict on some aspects of life)
So I wonder what was your reasons for not including such a country? I mean I am aware that in the international indexes for various measurements they do not really rank at the top (top 10), but are there any other reasons? You having lived there, I would love to hear your opinion.

For me Japan and Singapore share similar reasons, why despite me ranking them high in where I would live, I would still opt for other options.

----------


## Maciamo

> Very concise and interesting point of view Maciamo.
> I would say I agree with 99% of what you said (but you already know that :) ). The 1% probably being nuance.
> 
> I am surprised you did not mention Japan. 
> Japan was on my mind. And despite adoring their values and culture, I personally did not mention it in my desired destinations, because I doubt I would fit in/ enjoy fitting in within the culture. (Very traditional/ hierarchical/ strict on some aspects of life)
> So I wonder what was your reasons for not including such a country? I mean I am aware that in the international indexes for various measurements they do not really rank at the top (top 10), but are there any other reasons? You having lived there, I would love to hear your opinion.
> 
> For me Japan and Singapore share similar reasons, why despite me ranking them high in where I would live, I would still opt for other options.


My experience of living in Japan left me with mixed feelings about the country. 

*The pros:
*
- Great food and relatively cheap restaurants
- Excellent service in shops and in general
- Extensive and reliable railway and metro networks
- Clean streets
- Peaceful people and very low crime rate (you can leave your wallet in a public place and it will be there an hour later)
- Mostly atheistic society where religion and politics rarely enter discussions
- Lots of mountains and forests for hiking
- Convenience stores and vending machines everywhere

*The cons:*

- Little care for aesthetics in urban planning (lots of ugly buildings, non-buried electric lines everywhere, concrete all along the coastline and hillsides, few parks in cities, etc.)
- Lack of thermic isolation and central heating in houses
- 5-month-long hot and muggy summers
- Lots of natural disasters (earthquakes, typhoons, landslides, floods...)
- Assumptions that foreigners in Japan commit much more crimes than the Japanese and as a consequence frequent police checks on non Japanese people
- As a foreigner it is very hard to fit in and feel accepted, even if you speak Japanese and know the culture like a native
- Discrimination in general (toward women, young people, foreigners, burakumin...)
- Most people are workaholics, but salaries are nevertheless not that high anymore (Japan's GDP per capita, once the highest in the world, has fallen to the level of Italy or Spain despite the fact that the Japanese work long hours and take very few holidays).

----------


## [email protected]

> Very concise and interesting point of view Maciamo.
> I would say I agree with 99% of what you said (but you already know that :) ). The 1% probably being nuance.
> 
> I am surprised you did not mention Japan. 
> Japan was on my mind. And despite adoring their values and culture, I personally did not mention it in my desired destinations, because I doubt I would fit in/ enjoy fitting in within the culture. (Very traditional/ hierarchical/ strict on some aspects of life)
> So I wonder what was your reasons for not including such a country? I mean I am aware that in the international indexes for various measurements they do not really rank at the top (top 10), but are there any other reasons? You having lived there, I would love to hear your opinion.
> 
> For me Japan and Singapore share similar reasons, why despite me ranking them high in where I would live, I would still opt for other options.


I’ve visited Singapore several times; beautiful city, very nice people. However, when it’s hot, it’s wicked hot.

----------


## Angela

> I’ve visited Singapore several times; beautiful city, very nice people. However, when it’s hot, it’s wicked hot.


Right where you are would be high on my list at this point in my life. 

Right where I am is also great; near Long Island Sound on the north shore of eastern Nassau County and Suffolk County. That's assuming NYC comes back and is available for trips in. I was usually in at least every other week, sometimes once a week.

----------


## Aaron1981

@Maciamo

You have obviously never been to Canada. Southern BC and southern Ontario are relatively mild, the former most definitely is. The majority of the Canadian population lives within 100 miles of the US border, not in the untamed wilderness of the north.

Politically I dislike both Canada and the USA. Europe is equally too PC. I like the sounds of Australia, but the hot climate and wildlife would need some getting used to.

----------


## Angela

A lot of the big money has been moving to New Zealand for at least a decade, if not two.

----------


## Maciamo

> @Maciamo
> You have obviously never been to Canada. Southern BC and southern Ontario are relatively mild, the former most definitely is. The majority of the Canadian population lives within 100 miles of the US border, not in the untamed wilderness of the north.


As a matter of fact I have been to Canada (Ontario and Quebec). I have good friends in Montreal, both Canadians and Belgians who moved there.
When I say it's too cold in Canada in winter, I am not talking about Nunavut (where practically nobody lives), but the big cities in the south. Perhaps you don't realise just how mild in the winters are in Northwest Europe. In Belgium, which is colder in winter than Ireland or southern England, over the last 10 years it has snowed only 3 winters and never more than a week in total. Recently it hardly even freezes, even at night in the middle of winter. 
Here are some comparisons of climate between Northwest European cities and Canadian and Northeast US ones from Weather Spark.





Let's move a bit more inland in Canada and compare that to Scandinavia.


As you can see, even Stockholm, which is way up north (higher than the northern tip of Scotland) is warmer in winter than Calgary or Edmonton and about the same as Toronto. That's still a bit too cold for me. I don't like extreme temperatures. I like a climate in the green and yellow on the chart above. The only major Canadian city with a climate comparable to Northwest Europe is Vancouver.


If we were to compare major European and North American cities for the climate. The most similar pairs would be:

Edmonton => no equivalent in Europe. Even Helsinki and Moscow are considerably warmer in winter.
Québec, Montreal, Ottawa => no European city gets so cold in winter.

Calgary <=> Stockholm and Oslo 
Toronto <=> Winters like Stockholm and Oslo, but Toronto gets much hotter in summer

Boston, New York <=> Vienna, Budapest (although NYC and Boston get a bit colder in winter and hotter in summer)
Washington DC <=> Florence and Madrid, although DC gets a bit colder in winter.
Chicago <=> Kiev, Rostov-on-Don (no city in Western or Central Europe gets that cold in winter)

Vancouver <=> London, Amsterdam, Brussels, Cologne
Seattle <=> Paris

Californian cities have no equivalent in Europe except in the Canary Islands.

----------


## Maciamo

As I said above I have spent a lot of time comparing countries and cities trying to select the best places to live. I also have more international experience than the majority of people, having been to nearly 50 countries on all continents and lived in seven on three continents. But having been somewhere doesn't mean you have experienced the climate of that place, which would require living there several years as summers and winters vary in intensity each year. That's why it's better to stick to climate statistics to remain objective.

Impressions are deceptive too. It's not because a city is located further north on the map that it is necessarily colder. Berlin is over 1000 km due north of Zürich, but it is warmer both in winter and summer. That's because Zürich is close to the mountains. But even Vienna, lying on the Pannonian plain, is colder than Berlin, Brussels, Amsterdam, London or Dublin in winter.




Lot's of people like the Mediterranean climate. In my experience, it's not that different from the Benelux and southern England in winter, but too hot in summer.




The best cities for climate in Australia and New Zealand would be Melbourne and Auckland (hence their popularity).


In the US and Canada a similarly mild climate all year round is found in Seattle and Vancouver (both also hugely popular with foreigners choosing to move to those countries).




San Francisco has maybe the best climate of all. It's not surprising that big tech decided to set up camp there. Los Angeles gets a bit too hot in summer, so San Diego is better in southern Cal.


In East Asia big cities like Tokyo, Nagoya, Osaka, Shanghai, Hong Kong and Taipei all get far too hot and muggy during the (long) summer. Singapore is unbearable all year round. I got sick there because of constantly moving from the sweltering outdoor to the cool air-conditioned indoor. Never got sick anywhere else in Southeast Asia, India, China, Japan or Australia.

----------


## Jovialis

> I have spent a lot of time analysing and comparing all possible indicators between countries. Based on the quality of life, well being, freedom, housing, healthcare, crime rate, pollution, education, and so on, countries that typically come on top are: Switzerland, Austria, Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Iceland, the Netherlands, New Zealand, Australia and Canada. 
> 
> Considering that over 90% of Scandinavian people are fluent in English, language would not be an issue. I would have no problem in Switzerland either. 
> 
> Taking the climate into account, I would reject Iceland, Norway, Sweden and Canada. Australia is generally too hot, although Melbourne and Tasmania would be tolerable. 
> 
> The main drawback with Australia and New Zealand is that they are so far away from everywhere else. That's not convenient for someone like me who likes to travel. The distance would be felt for consumer products too. I would also miss the wide range of European food products that are available in supermarkets here. Imported products may be available in a few select shops in big cities (as I found they were in Tokyo), but would be several times more expensive and would require to go to these luxury food shops. I have lived in Australia and really didn't appreciate the presence of giant spiders everywhere. 
> 
> This leaves Denmark, the Netherlands, Austria, Switzerland and New Zealand. I have been to these countries except NZ, and I did not find life to be very different from Belgium. Belgium and the Netherlands are very similar. Belgium ranks lower in some indicators because some industrial cities with higher unemployment and poverty (Charleroi, Mons, Liège) bring the average down. Even so, Belgians enjoy the largest houses in Europe along with the Swiss and Norwegians, but with a higher ratio of house-to-apartments and higher home ownership than Switzerland. The weather and the food are better than in Scandinavia. Belgium has a more beautiful scenery than Denmark or the Netherlands, which are completely flat and boring. When all factors are taken into account, I feel that only Switzerland and Austria can rival with the better parts of Belgium.
> ...


The areas just outside New York City, are more ideal, imo. You get access to all of the high culture, restaurants, etc., but are a comfortable distance from the pandemonium. In the City, you get more of the highly confrontational culture, as well as pollution, congestion, lunatics, and homelessness. Also, you can smell the sewer, which I loath.

With parking apps like Spot Hero, it is easy to find parking, when driving into the city. It is much better than taking public transportation, which can be very exhausting, unpleasant, and time-consuming. As well as dangerous, considering the pandemic.

----------


## Alcuin

I like living in England/UK, but if I had to move to another country I'd probably opt for Australia, New Zealand or the US. Canada seems a bit boring to me, lacking the history of the US or even Australia and its landscapes appealing to me less than those of NZ. Countries such as the Netherlands, Italy, Spain, etc are interesting holiday destinations but as a monolingual it would be folly to attempt a relocation there. If I had a local wife it would make them better choices and integration easier, but they'd still have to be Anglophiles keen on spending large parts of the year in Britain to steal my heart ;^)

----------


## Salento

_2020 USA - Top 20 places to live ...,_  :Satisfied: 

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...301135798.html

----------


## Duarte

> _2020 USA - Top 20 places to live ...,_ 
> 
> https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...301135798.html


 :Good Job: 


@ Salento 
Belo Horizonte: Pleasant nights and mornings all year round (comfortable or cool) and warm afternoons, but never too hot (and also never very cold, freezing or frigid)  :Grin:

----------


## Salento

> @ Salento 
> Belo Horizonte: Pleasant nights and mornings all year round (comfortable or cool) and warm afternoons, but never too hot (and also never very cold, freezing or frigid)


Its also about the “Amazing” people, ... If I move to Belo Horizonte, it will also become one the Best Places to live on Earth  :Grin:  

Edit:
... Modesty is not my strong suit ... lol

Belo Horizonte is already Great :)

----------


## qpi4z

I am far too old now, but if I could do it all over again, I would really love to live in France. Normandy has stolen my heart.

----------

